# Stiff and responsive binding 4 and old fart



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

OK I am old with a little money to spend, no more than $250. I am thinking I need something stiff and responsive (I am old enough few things are stiff or responsive anymore). I have a NS Heritage 155 and ride hard but not in the park. I like POW and jumps when they are at my level. I think I am partial to canted beds (rode P1.1 last year and loved them), but could be talked out of them. I don't mind last years model or used. My goal is a binding that goes well with my board and riding style. Anyone?


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Ride SPi would be a great option.....


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Ride SPi Snowboard Bindings - '09/'10 at REI.com

A steal, and they do have canted (Wedgie) footbeds.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I got 09-10 Ride CAD from geartrade.com for $120 or about. they're used a couple times, but it's ok for me(for that price. Canted footbeds, customizable ankle strap, super resposive. Gonna give em a try soon.
Try to find ride NRC. They're not so stiff as CAD, but got canted footbeds also.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Union Force*



I'm 41 and consider myself a super carver. This is what I've been riding for three years now. No issues what so ever. The base plates have a lifetime warranty, and any Dealer can service the buckles and straps. In three years, I've only had one buckle get jammed up and needed replacing. I think it was from salt and dirt as it happened in the spring time on the last day of the season.


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> Ride SPi would be a great option.....


I would agree. I rode SPIs last winter and they are light, tight and responsive, although this year I'm switching to K2 ctxs which on the carpet are a little more lateral flex and are so easy to get in and out of with the rear entry. hard and stiff though (at least referring to boards and bindings  is not always better in my book. I went from a stiff board to a med flex board and it is so much more fun to ride all over the mountain (gnu carbon credit). actually i am an old fart too but will never be too old for snowboarding unless something physically totally gives out.. I switched from skiing about 5 years ago and find it to be way easier on my knees.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Union Force is definitely NOT gonna do it for him. I think best options in your price range are Rome Arsenal and Ride Double Agent. The latter is actually a 9 on the Ride's chart, while the SPi is an 8. Both will be comfy, stiff/responsive, and not super expensive.


----------



## atlrider (Oct 19, 2010)

Look at the Forum Republic binding, both last year and this year's model. The binding has a flex of 7/10 so it is a stiff binding, and the price is not gonna put you in the hole. You can probably find a pair of last year's model for $150.


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

*C60*

The only binding I have found for my size 9.5 boot in last years binding are the c60's. I can get a NEW pair for $200. Any advice? I looked at the SPI's. All I could find was mediums. I can't find a shop around that carries much for me to get my hands on. Suburban Blend, can you tell me if it would be advantageous in your mind to look at force sl over the force?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Principal said:


> Suburban Blend, can you tell me if it would be advantageous in your mind to look at force sl over the force?


$279 vs $199 The SL will be more responsive and lighter that the Standard Force.


----------



## PATKOUG (Mar 28, 2009)

Principal said:


> The only binding I have found for my size 9.5 boot in last years binding are the c60's. I can get a NEW pair for $200. Any advice? I looked at the SPI's. All I could find was mediums. I can't find a shop around that carries much for me to get my hands on. Suburban Blend, can you tell me if it would be advantageous in your mind to look at force sl over the force?


$200 for a brand-new pair of medium 2010 C-60s is a pretty darn good price for some pretty darn good bindings--I'd say get 'em while the gettins good.

I have a pair of 08 CO2s and they're basically my favorite binding of all-time because they're super-responsive and plenty-comfy without ever feeling overly-stiff. That being said, I picked up a pair of 09 C-60s mid-way through last season that I feel aren't all that different from my 08 CO2s with the main--and basically the only--difference between the two being the highbacks. And even though my 09 C-60 highbacks seem to be considerably stiffer than my 08 CO2 highbacks when hand-flexing both--it's hardly noticeable when riding.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Last year's Rome Arsenals, Ride SPi or CAD. Stiff bindings and, given that they're last year's model, probably going for a ridiculously low price (if you can find it in your size). GL!


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

DC5R said:


> Last year's Rome Arsenals, Ride SPi or CAD. Stiff bindings and, given that they're last year's model, probably going for a ridiculously low price (if you can find it in your size). GL!


I got 09-10 CADs for about $120. They're user a bit, but overally i got what i want. 
BTW:
Ride SPi XL for 138 bucks.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, you got a fantastic deal!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

DC5R said:


> Wow, you got a fantastic deal!


I'll do ya one better. I just got a set of brand new Ride CADs at a local pawn shop for $100! I'd been searching for a good month or so for a set when I found them.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Just picked up a pair of 2010 Rome Targas for my Dad, $175. Good luck finding another deal like that, but they are awesome bindings. I have 2010 Rome 390's and I'm quite jealous, even though the Targas work out much better for him since he is in the same boat as you and is a freerider and not a freestyler.


----------



## PATKOUG (Mar 28, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Last year's Rome Arsenals, Ride SPi or CAD. Stiff bindings and, given that they're last year's model, probably going for a ridiculously low price (if you can find it in your size). GL!


I'll agree that Rome Arsenals are a pretty good stiffer binding that are also very reasonably priced. My cousin has some that he loves and he got 'em for super cheap.

I bought a set of Ride SPIs about 7 or 8 years ago and I liked everything about them except the ratchets. I got rid of 'em pretty quick because of those awful ratchets.

I've always been interested in trying out some CADs, but never have...


----------



## PATKOUG (Mar 28, 2009)

TLN said:


> I got 09-10 CADs for about $120. They're user a bit, but overally i got what i want.
> BTW:
> Ride SPi XL for 138 bucks.





DC5R said:


> Wow, you got a fantastic deal!


Didn't you get your CADs used off of geartrade.com, TLN? If so, I think that most people would agree that such an occurrence is highly unusual and therefore abnormal.

It looks like Principal has US 9.5 boots, so for Ride SPIs he would need Larges and all that REI have available are Mediums and XLs...


----------



## PATKOUG (Mar 28, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> I'll do ya one better. I just got a set of brand new Ride CADs at a local pawn shop for $100! I'd been searching for a good month or so for a set when I found them.


That's just luck and even more unusual/abnormal than TLN's experience...

Gotta love pawn shops...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I ride Catek FR2 Pros. They are the stiffest most responsive binding I've ever ridden but they are $449....


----------



## PATKOUG (Mar 28, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Just picked up a pair of 2010 Rome Targas for my Dad, $175. Good luck finding another deal like that, but they are awesome bindings. I have 2010 Rome 390's and I'm quite jealous, even though the Targas work out much better for him since he is in the same boat as you and is a freerider and not a freestyler.


I agree. Targas are definitely a good, stiffer binding--and a sensibly-priced one at that too.

In the off-season between 05/06 and 06/07, I picked up some 05/06 Rome Targas and some 05/06 Union C4 Elites. They both performed very similarly and I really liked both of them, but I got rid of the Targas because I was able to crank-down the Union ratchets much tighter than the Romes.

Once I got my CO2s in 07/08, they became my go-to bindings and pretty much have been ever since, but I still have those C4 Elites as back-ups.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

PATKOUG said:


> Didn't you get your CADs used off of geartrade.com, TLN? If so, I think that most people would agree that such an occurrence is highly unusual and therefore abnormal.
> 
> It looks like Principal has US 9.5 boots, so for Ride SPIs he would need Larges and all that REI have available are Mediums and XLs...


Yep, it was me. Someone pointed me this bindings in a thread here. 
I've posted a Ride SPI's for $138 and tha't a good deal imho. Better then Burtons and even Rome(i think). But, as mentioned above, there's only M and XL. I think 9.5 would fit M.

Oh! I was searching the web for binders for my freied and saw RIDE CAD 08-09 for ~$160. But they're M too.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

You should have been at sports chalet when they had the SPi's for 70% off...


----------



## plagtr2 (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks like they have SPI's in size L here @ $159.00, FWIW...
Ride SPi Snowboard Binding 09-10 - dealer snowboards - Magento skipro.com - Snowboard. - Ski Pro


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

WOW! Thank you all for the informed opinions. I should also say stiff (in this case) is not nearly as important as responsive even though it seems they are often one in the same. My only problem is now I want to buy a stable of bindings!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

if you're looking for responsive but you could take anywhere bindings, I'd suggest looking at Ride Delta Mvmt or Rome Targas. This should help reduce your stable of bindings


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I find the Burton Triads to be super comfy and stiff and responsive. They have so much padding that you can really have responsive without feeling like things are too tight. Ive got them on 2 of my boards.


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

*style*

People refer to all mountain or do everything bindings and I am not looking for that as pipe, park, and rails spell pain and humilation for me. So I am all groomers, POW, crud and looking for an ocassional place to get my board off the snow and in to the air. I am picking up the c60's today for $200, but wouldn't mind hedging my bet with bindings that I could resell after getting them as it seems NO ONE local has anything to actually get my hands on.


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

Got'em! They are not as light as I was expecting, but the forward lean does not seem to be extreme unless you really dial them down. They are very solid. I can't wait to see how responsive they are.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

I am an old fart as well, big mtn freerider (no park for me) and I have C60s on all 3 of my boards. $200 is a great price, your gonna dig em for sure!


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

PowSurfer I am VERY glad to hear that. Anything I should know about set-up for the Heritage you think that might help me out of the gate?


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

set up with your normal angles, I just rotate the highbacks to be more square to the edge. I don't use a lot of forward lean as they already have plenty. Just play around after you ride them a few times, you'll dig em!


----------

